# ban the swastica on filo



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have seen some threads on things that should be banned such as the half nekkid women but i think that havin a swastica that filo has is a bit offensive. there is nothing good that it has stood for. my grandfather fought in ww2 and i have had fam members that had to live threw nazi's. it take a whole lot of offend me but i do not like that and i think that the mods should do something about it. i dont want to cause a big scene but there have to be some kind of limits of offensive material


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Why dont you look at what the picture means. Its a guy throwing away the swastika symbol. Look at the deeper meaning.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

actually, the swastika used to be considered as the symbol of fourtune and wealth.....that was in eastern countries before the Nazi's were formed and made the Swastika into their own liking.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

hate to say it but i dont think that most people would view the swastica in this day to have that meaning i knew someone would say something like that i bet if u polled people u would not find very many who viewed the swastica as a symbol of fortune and wealth


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

http://encyc.bmezine.com/?cmd=search&query=swastika


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

yea, i agree....those damn nazis and nowadays, the racists, ruined that symbol.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I could of swore the one he had yesterday was representing the Nazis







Sounds like hes confused to me


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

The picture is of a guy throwing away a swastica. For christ sake if your against that picture then you are saying you are for the swastica. Its a swastica being tossed in a trashcan where it belongs, right along with this thread. Cant we all just suck it up, grow up and stop being so damn petty?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i just saw his pic today and atlanta braves baby is right the pic that i did not like was the one that i saw him have on there yesterday i have no problem wiht the one that he has on there today like i said this one i have no problem with but the other one was different


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea i saw the other one.......i was a bit confussed about its meaning.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

So was he thats why he replaced it, he mentioned it on another topic.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Regarding yesterday's avatar, I PMed him about it and this was his response:

_The swastika stands for racism and hatred. I feel the United States is becoming prone to it more and more each day, specifically regarding Muslims/Middle Eastern people. But I also feel people are fighting it as well. Thats why the liberty statue is still holding it up strong. _

As you guys can see it can be misinterpreted, which is why he probably changed it to the one he has now.

I will let Filo argue the matter further.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanks for trying to clear that up Ms Nat. because I sure didnt see that meaning behind the avatar he was displaying yesterday. What I thought was he was in support of Nazi morals rather than what he was really attempting to get across.


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

yah its crazy.. i was over in malaysia a year ago and was at a temple that had flower gardens with swastikas grown via different colors.. there were literally everywhere.... i was shocked till i was informed.....

apparently.. the nazi symbol has the tails of each extension from the center the oppostie way to the good luck symbol....


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

who cares, the "ring" avatar REALY offended me, do I make a stink out of it? NO
(I think the lady crawling out of the TV is scary as FU**!!!!)

who cares!

nazi's are all gone/dead or in some damn German old home, WHO cares!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dwarfcat said:


> The picture is of a guy throwing away a swastica. For christ sake if your against that picture then you are saying you are for the swastica. Its a swastica being tossed in a trashcan where it belongs, right along with this thread. Cant we all just suck it up, grow up and stop being so damn *petty*?


:nod:

EDIT: Was it the political cartoon or something different?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, and I find death threats to tresspassers inappropriate - and so we all have something insignificant to cry about...









Why not focus on stuff that matters, instead of nitpicking about trivia???


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

let the swastika stay


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Why not focus on stuff that matters, instead of nitpicking about trivia???


 Like getting high at work or screaming bloody murder because someone decided to close all pointless threads instead of leaving them open for others to post-whore.........or we can just focus on banning people from this board


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

shoe997bed263 said:


> hate to say it but i dont think that most people would view the swastica in this day to have that meaning i knew someone would say something like that i bet if u polled people u would not find very many who viewed the swastica as a symbol of fortune and wealth


 I guess that depends on the people you poll. My uncle and aunt and families hang "swastica" symbol everywhere. In our homes and in cars and in clothes. To them it is is symbol they have known since uhh forever. symbol of karma and ying and yang blah blah blah. they're not going to throw that away because some see the symbol differently.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

Yea Filo. Smash Facisim Nazi's never again.
I bet alot of you didn't know that before Hitler went off the deep end with trying to commit genocide, the U.S. liked Nazi idealism, a large part of the U.S. agreed with it Talk to your grandfathers and great grandfathers about it. It wasn't until we saw what he was really after that we changed our views on it. Pretty fucked up huh!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

adultswim said:


> Yea Filo. Smash Facisim Nazi's never again.
> I bet alot of you didn't know that before Hitler went off the deep end with trying to commit genocide, the U.S. liked Nazi idealism, a large part of the U.S. agreed with it Talk to your grandfathers and great grandfathers about it. It wasn't until we saw what he was really after that we changed our views on it. Pretty fucked up huh!


 So history is repeating itself, I guess...
Osama and Saddam once were cool guys too, as long as they were useful.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Umm wow, a thread about me. cool!!! ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME

I like the attention! LOL Seriously, I though thte other avatar was cool, cus it was standing up against hatred and racism, but then Jewlez told me about the star under the statue and it may seem like I am supporting hatred. So I changed it to the man throwing the swastika in the garbage can. Also I hope you know, Budhists and others still widely use it as a sign for good wealth. The sign is older than the Ankh, and many religions don't feel that the Germans tarnished it enough for them not to use it anymore. Thanks for the thread about ME though


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

We are lucky people today.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

much respekt to ure new avatar FILO


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Filo's old avatar had good intentions but the problem is the picture was so small it was confusing to some.. a picture like that can't really be used as an avatar, too much detail


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Filo's old avatar had good intentions but the problem is the picture was so small it was confusing to some.. a picture like that can't really be used as an avatar, too much detail


 i like your new avatar men very cool


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

remyo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Filo's old avatar had good intentions but the problem is the picture was so small it was confusing to some.. a picture like that can't really be used as an avatar, too much detail
> ...


 why, thank you very much


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> hate to say it but i dont think that most people would view the swastica in this day to have that meaning i knew someone would say something like that i bet if u polled people u would not find very many who viewed the swastica as a symbol of fortune and wealth


 i would he aint trying to offend anyone is he


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

No, he isn't trying to offend anyone. He does his best not to, but things do slip sometimes, and His avatars go with his mood usually. His first avatar was showing liberty standing up against the swastika, not necessarily holding it up. His current one is ... well ... pretty self explanitory.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

it can be found in old american indian paitings meening "Sun"


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

johndeere said:


> http://encyc.bmezine.com/?cmd=search&query=swastika


a reverse swastika (which was the original... as per the picture in this link) was the sign for good luck according to the greeks 
hitler wanted to use the symbol for good luck and flipped it around


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont see anything wrong with his avatar

no nudity
so it complies with this boards rules


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

he was referring to his old avatar, which at first glance looked like someone was trying to raise the swastika back up, but in reality, it was someone standing up against it. so yea, it was thought that he was trying to disrespect members with it...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> i dont see anything wrong with his avatar
> 
> no nudity
> so it complies with this boards rules












I hope this is a joke


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > i dont see anything wrong with his avatar
> ...


 no


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 I meant your avitar....or are you one of "them"?


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

death in #'s is jus trying to get a thread about him


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...










one of who a member of this board

:laugh: 
what do u think

im half puerto rican and half itilaian


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

sometimes americans are so arrogant that they think the internet was created just for their personal use. the swastika is a Buddihst symbol before hitler warped it into a symbol of fear and hate and the internet is international so maybe the creator of the website is of a Buddihst and wanted to put it on his page. but i will agree the symbol is probably used in a derogatory sense but still it shouldn't be banned or else we would be violeting our freedom of speach.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> would be violeting our freedom of speach.


 WEll I agree that to ban it would be stupid because it wasnt meant to be racist..but what you said is BS because freedom of speach is the most misunderstood right that we have...just because we have freedom of speech doesn meant we can go in an airplane and yell BOMB...every right has a responsibility...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Not to mention this is a private site, and the owner makes the rules...hence you don't have freedom of speach. Which is good because I don't like seeing writings of racism and hatred.


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

I am currently a Aryan Nation member and support the Swastika but not a avatar throwing it away.... Hence the 1488 in my name.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> I am currently a Aryan Nation member and support the Swastika but not a avatar throwing it away.... Hence the 1488 in my name.


Well arent you special.


----------



## "hh 88" (Nov 26, 2004)

I like this one better!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

That was too random... bet he would have liked his old avatar...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> 
> 
> > I am currently a Aryan Nation member and support the Swastika but not a avatar throwing it away.... Hence the 1488 in my name.
> ...


 well i guess he is
what is so bad with someone believing in something here 
other than the ordinary sh*t
seriously 
everyone has there own minds and beliefs and if u dont like it 
suck it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey the crescent moon and star...i know that one...its on my flag the other one not this one but the other one the pakistan flag...was he joking about being an aryan or serious?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> Hence the 1488 in my name.


 Whats that??
When I go to the Bars, I know this Guy that goes there, hes from that Aryan Nation thing,
and hes actually cool as f*ck. Even though im a brown skin.









Also, I agree w/Death N #'s: what is so bad with someone believing in something here 
other than the ordinary sh*t
seriously 
everyone has there own minds and beliefs and if u dont like it 
suck it


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

heres wut i say

ur free to think wut u want like if ur aryan then fine with me...but then if u act upon ur beliefs and they dont conform to society obviously thats not cool...i mean if hes aryan and doesnt really make racist remarks to ppl alrite...but if he goes around lynching ppl and is spreading ***********...then theres something wrong


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> ...


 Im sorry if I cant respect a person who doesnt share the same kind of respect to another because of their religion/culture and Im sorry if I cant respect someone, who supports the actions of Hitler.

You want to give credit to Hitler. Ill give you credit-- that he was a great persuasive public speaker. And then thats where it stops. He was nothing more. He doesnt deserve any ounce of my respect. I dont see how committing genocide deserves any amount of respect, do you?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

nope


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

jesus christ, if my avator settings wernt screwed up and i could change mine i would change it to a bigass nazi battle flag just to see how many people i could piss off
its a small 1.5 square inch picture get over it
i'm not here to debate personal views right now but its a guy throwing away a swastica so what your bitching about is basicly a double negative


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you from the people who support me and well the people who do not i dont care what you think. I am entitled to my free speech and i will use it wisley here in this forum not to jeprodize my banning. enuf said 14/88


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> 14/88


 What does that mean?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i'm wondering the same myself...


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

Ask Filo he seems to know i do not want to jeprodize my banning in this forum thanks


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hmm. okay, i'll ask him when he gets home from work, but i dont see how you would get banned if you did a simple explanation of what those numbers mean.


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

well the 14 stands for 14 words that means "We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children." and the 88 Hail Hitler


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

oOo. Thanks for the explanation. BTW, nice spinner avatar!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> well the 14 stands for 14 words that means "We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children." and the 88 Hail Hitler


 I may not agree with what you say or like what you stand for but I would not want you to be banned because of it. Just like I don't want our freedoms taken away for our saftey, screw that i'll take my chances and live free than someone telling that I can't own a ak-47 or a 25 round mag for my 10-22 and live in fear of my own government.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Filo said:


> Not to mention this is a private site, and the owner makes the rules...hence you don't have freedom of speach. Which is good because I don't like seeing writings of racism and hatred.


 freedom of speach is what allows us all to have our own opinions and since this is a forum we are all airing our own personal opinions about everything. as for no racism on this board maybe you shoould look a little harder before you start runnin ur mouth. if you dont like our constitution maybe you should move


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Explaining what things mean will not warrant a banning.

Racial and derogatory remarks will. You have done neither.


----------



## fiveo93 (Jan 19, 2004)

i am amused about how far some people will go to find something to complain about


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> well the 14 stands for 14 words that means "We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children." and the 88 Hail Hitler


 [NELSON]HA HA[/NELSON]

Lets all have a good laugh at the easily manipulated.

Just to let you know, I hate your kind....you are destroying the moral fabrics of America....you are also mudding up the pure race....which is ethnically diverse. We must exterminate you.

f*cker.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

"hh 88 said:


> I like this one better!


 i dont know if im wrong or not but i think the crecent and the star is the symbol for Islam. it im right then ur so fucked up becasuse that religon is supposed to support peace. alot of muslims are getting sh*t because uneducated people are going around spreading inaccurate information about them


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> 
> 
> > well the 14 stands for 14 words that means "We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children." and the 88 Hail Hitler
> ...


Hmmm, He said nothing insulting, rascist, or derogatory, just answered a question.... In fact, for someone with such extreme views, he has represented himself rather ok in this thread. So why disrespect him like that when he is obviously trying extremely hard to attempt to be respectful to the boar dand members despite his beliefs?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Not to mention this is a private site, and the owner makes the rules...hence you don't have freedom of speach. Which is good because I don't like seeing writings of racism and hatred.
> ...


 Whoa whoa buddy. Hold those horses!!









When did I run my mouth? ANd when did I say I did not like our constitution? Why are you telling me to move again? Im confused


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank you for sticking up for me xenon i respect that.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sorry if im nosy u dont have to answer...but u know how ur an aryan supporter right...do u go around making fun of other races and stuff or is ur opinions kept to urself unless asked for them


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> well the 14 stands for 14 words that means "We must secure the existence of our people and a future for white children." and the 88 Hail Hitler


 Have you seen the movie called "American History X" its a good film. Also for those who did not see it, this was my old avatar.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> I am currently a Aryan Nation member and support the Swastika but not a avatar throwing it away.... Hence the 1488 in my name.


Very few *real members *outside of our prison system, you are just able to talk the talk, btw what does RAHOWA mean, should be pretty easy, if you are a member this should be tatted on you somewhere.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> ...


He is so aminate on the issue of freedom of speach. I was exercising my right. I'm sorry Xenon, if you don't take this issue as serious as I do. Whether or not you beleive he is trying extremely hard to be respectfull, the fact that he even brings up his stance on this subject to me is extremely disrespectful. Simply by saying he is a memeber of the Aryan Nation, is saying he beleives in riding the world of Jews by using physical means. This is a slap in the faceto me. What I have said isn't even a tenth as disrespectfull as what he represents.

Ban me if you like Xenon, but I WILL NOT sit around and say nothing if this filth still proceeds to flaunt his status like he is.


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

I am just saying who i am and not disrespecting anyone on this board am i.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> I am just saying who i am and not disrespecting anyone on this board am i.


 Yes you are.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Ban me if you like Xenon, but I WILL NOT sit around and say nothing if this filth still proceeds to flaunt his status like he is.


Why should Mike have to ban you? if you are that upset leave the site, it is a free country, and this site shows the diversity that you are aguing for. A bit hypoctitical I would suggest.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

where did all this banning crap come from? Have I been known to ban members for no reason?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Ban me if you like Xenon, but I WILL NOT sit around and say nothing if this filth still proceeds to flaunt his status like he is.
> ...


 Maybe because I disrespected him and called him a f*cker....

I am not upset with the site, just one person....why would I leave?

And I never said this site wasn't diverse....you missed the entire point of that post, and I don't expect YOU to comprehend it.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This thread is going places.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> where did all this banning crap come from? Have I been known to ban members for no reason?


 "but I WILL NOT sit around and say nothing if this filth still proceeds to flaunt his status like he is. "

Translation, I am going to flame the f*ck out of this guy.

3. Flaming kills the site. This is in continuation of #2. There is nothing more annoying then coming on the site and seeing members play Internet tough guy. I realize that everyone on the Internet is 6'6" 250lbs but realize one important fact. Flaming kills the site. If you respect anthing this site tries to do in helping people with their fish, you will respect it enough to avoid getting in flame wars. This goes for everyone from the guy with 4 posts to me.

Good to know your not going to ban me for this...other forums, I probably would be.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I prefer to diffuse situations through corny humor than to use the ban stick.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

AAAA RAGE....you don't want me mad. (bruce banner)


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> 
> 
> > I am just saying who i am and not disrespecting anyone on this board am i.
> ...










no he's not


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> ...


 Well, he is disrespecting me....so you would be wrong.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...










how
he is not preaching his beliefs on you 
he is not calling any names 
and he is very polite and keeps his opinions to himself

so


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 and I quote....


> the fact that he even brings up his stance on this subject to me is extremely disrespectful.


There you are.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...










ok there
maybe u should be hitler
cause your not letting anyone speak there mind

94ndta is now


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 And the train never stays on the tracks.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Death in # said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Death in # said:
> ...


 I never said he couldn't speak his mind. If anything, I am getting all the flack for speaking MY mind.

I am letting him know how I feel about him. He doesn't need to tell me his views, because I allready know them.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Are we trying to support the Hitler wannabes here? I think that got out of my system when I was 10 or 11, and realized that all the racism was pointless, it helps nothing. RACISM IS POINTLESS, even if you have a fancy name for the group you're in that supports hatred.


----------



## Squirrelnuts1488 (Jun 1, 2004)

I am not being the internet tough guy i am just stating my opinions and beliefs I am not putting anyone down or talking bad about anyone who is not white. For the people who support me thank you. For the people who do not support me thank you for giving me your input on what you think.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Sounds like a good last post to me, anyone else care to stop this nonsense.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Squirrelnuts1488 said:


> I am not being the internet tough guy i am just stating my opinions and beliefs I am not putting anyone down or talking bad about anyone who is not white. For the people who support me thank you. For the people who do not support me thank you for giving me your input on what you think.


 Thats nice. I am putting you down though.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Squirrelnuts1488 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not being the internet tough guy i am just stating my opinions and beliefs I am not putting anyone down or talking bad about anyone who is not white. For the people who support me thank you. For the people who do not support me thank you for giving me your input on what you think.
> ...










this will never end


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I see no real contructive point for this thread to continue on ward.


----------

